# wide or skinny tires?



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

My 1st year with a plow on my Jeep. Have a question about tires. It has 31" tall 10.5" wide Goodrich MT on it now. The question is, would a skinnier tire cut through the snow better? After getting over a foot of snow my first storm was tough ,and at times it seemed the wide tires slowed me down. Of course we NEVER get this much snow in a 24 hr period either. So what tire is best, wide or skinny?


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

I think you answered your own question. Go wide if you want to look good / skinny if you want to plow.. payup


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

That is right. Wide Tires are for floating on mud. A skinny tire will "cut" through the snow and put more of your weight in contact with the ground.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Depends what you average snow is like. If you get lots of deep fluffy snow the skinnier tires will do better, but if your more likely to get lots of ice a wider tire will be a little better.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

skinny tall tires are best.
I run 235/85 - 16 on all my trucks.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Normally we just get a few 3-5 inch snows so maybe what I have will be fine. This past week was anything but normal and I found myself wishing for skinnier tires.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I run 31-10.50s BFG M/T on my jeep, they are fine even in 20" of snow

if it only snows a few times a year I would not bother investing in more tires.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems like the only time I drive in snow is to and from the job. when plowing (90% ) or the time I am on pavement or dirt because my plow has already cleared the snow under the truck. In 22 years each has its pro's and con's. Plow with what you have and learn it's advantage. Just make sure it has good tread, and lots of edges to provide bite.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Best tires for PLOWING SNOW!--NARROW ONES! as TALL as POSIBLE!--ever SEE a WALTERS OSKOSH-FWD BIG BAD Plow RIG? BIG TALL TIRES ALL ROUND! & Only SINGLES On Rear!-- & possibly CHAINS On Rear & Never On the FRONT!-- & IF? YOU are Looking at Snow Tires? & Want Good ONES? Look streight Down On the TREAD design--& Pick the Ones that are a Bit Smaller on the Top of the Tread! & a Bit Wider at the Bottom! where the RUBBER Meets the Tire BODY! as Tires will Run a few Degrees Warmer than the ROAD Surface & a Slighly Taperd TREAD will Clean Itself of SNOW On Every Revelution! THUS!-- Gving YOU a CLEAN BITE!--every Time YOU Move! Forward or Backwards! I HOPE this HELPS!--Ole JIM--


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have 31x10.50x15 no problem here any size storm


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The tread makes a huge difference, as does the truck. Narrow tires are the best bet in general. Wide tires (correction for 4Speed) are for floating on SAND not mud, check out the boggers and swamp buggies- they run very narrow tires. You want the weight of the truck to sink the tires down through the slippery stuff and grab the bottom- solid stuff.

Chains are not necessary unless your driving in 7 inches + to get from point a to point b is you have the right tires and know how to drive. I love Goodyear Workhorse Extragrips- I plow in 2wd 90% of the time with them. and I run 235-85-16's. 

My daddy always told me 4wd is for getting yourself unstuck- if you get stuck driving in 4wd you're gonna be there a while.


----------

